

Facebook - The World's Dominant Media Company - white_eskimo
http://loukerner.tumblr.com/post/419766555/facebook-the-worlds-dominant-media-company

======
johnl
By comparing their stats to other successful companies you sure would think
so. I would still be looking for that killer income app that can be connected
to: per person, per hour, per link, etc, before I jump all the way in first
and declare them the winner..

